# Baking Soda in Bath Salts



## Chalk Creek (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi.  Do you put baking soda in your bath salts?  Why or why not?  What are the benefits of it?  

Thanks!!


----------



## freshwater pearl (Dec 3, 2007)

I add baking soda to my bath salts.  It's a natural odor absorber, and also relieves minor skin irritations.


----------



## CPSoaper (Dec 3, 2007)

I use it in mine too. It also conditions the water and your skin.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Dec 7, 2007)

I was discussing this the other day with someone....When I was in massage school one of my instructors told us about taking baths for cleansing (she called it astral cleansing baths)....basically, if you have a yucky day and you brought a lot of negativity home with you take a baking soda/epsom salt bath (1 cup of each), hot water, soak 20 min and this will help to wash away the negativity. I've done this for years and it really does improve your mood. 

The epsom salt is also really good for soaking sore muscles. I've always wondered about the baking soda though....other than conditioning the water does anyone know about any cleansing/detoxing properties of it?


----------



## freshwater pearl (Dec 8, 2007)

I've heard similar claims about baking soda, especially when mixed with epsom salts.  It absorbs odor, so it does purify and cleanse, in that respect.


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.  I've added some to my test batch and hopped in the tub.  It did feel nice.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 9, 2007)

WilsonFamilyPicnic said:
			
		

> ....When I was in massage school one of my instructors told us about taking baths for cleansing (she called it astral cleansing baths)....basically, if you have a yucky day and you brought a lot of negativity home with you take a baking soda/epsom salt bath (1 cup of each), hot water, soak 20 min and this will help to wash away the negativity.



Wow, that's good to know! I'll have to try it out! I always add some to our milk bath but never tried the combo with epsom salt..


----------

